

GroopVine.com - Like the name? and should I sell it? - kyro

Several months ago, I registered the domain name groopvine.com in hopes of starting a project, one I submitted to yc. However, with studying for my MCATS (which are a week away), other duties, and a general change of ideas, I haven't really done much with it. I received an email several days ago from someone offering me $500 for it. I've grown a bit of an attachment with the name, and am having some trouble parting ways with it.<p>Do you guys think it's a name worth keeping and a good name in general? Or is it just another string of letters and $500 is slammin' deal?
======
AF
I don't mean to be rude about it, but groopvine.com is a terrible domain name,
imo. If someone wants to pay you $500 for it, sell it.

------
dfens
$500 for "groopvine.com"? I say sell.

------
palish
Yeah, sell it. If a product is good, it doesn't matter what it's called if
it's sufficiently simple to remember, and there are still a few of those
domains out there.

------
mynameishere
You paid 10 dollars, right? You know how to do math, right?

------
daniel-cussen
It's a decent domain name, but the $500 will do a lot more for your new
startup than having a snazzy name. Just come up with another one.

------
rms
Might as well ask for $750...

------
gojomo
'groopvine.com' isn't very valuable unless you have 'groupvine.com', too.
Sell!

------
Tichy
Just curious, what does it mean? It is not in the dictionary, and neither is
groupvine. I have no idea what it could stand for.

------
morselsrule
Good domain names should be spelled the way they sound. I would sell.

------
run4yourlives
sorry, I read gropevine.com and thought bad things.

------
hoyhoy
sell

------
zurla
sell!

